#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Adaptive Differential Pulse Code Modulation,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download

## jitendra.jaiswal

Bit rate of 32 kbps, half the standard 64 kbps PCM rate, while retaining the same voice qualityIn differential PCM the output is the difference between the current amplitude value and the previous one.In ADPCM, instead of encoding the differences between adjacent samples, a linear predictor isused to predict the current sample





  Similar Threads: Algorithms for Adaptive Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,notes Adaptive Equalization,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Coded Modulation,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Code Characterization - Trellis Diagrams,wireless and mobile communication,pdf download Pulse modulation communication systems notes ebook free download pdf

----------

